
Refilling California’s Aquifers - blendo
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/04/droughts-exposed-california-s-thirst-groundwater-now-state-hopes-refill-its-aquifers#
======
blendo
Complete title:

> Droughts exposed California’s thirst for groundwater. Now, the state hopes
> to refill its aquifers

